# octopi at vancouver aquarium bred recently!



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

heres a vid on youtube




its from their latest newsletter https://netcommunity.vanaqua.org/waters/november2010


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

sweet..............


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

That's cool. I didn't even know that there were two giant pacific octopi at the Vancouver aquarium. I've only ever seen one when I went in the past.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Well now that they've bred, the female will lay a clutch of eggs, guard them ontil hatching, stop eating and subsequently die. I believe most species of octopus only breed once in their lifetime. It still would be very cool to see the clutch hatch and the subsequent survival of the young. I believe they lay up to 10,000 eggs at once !


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

So, the question now becomes: What do you do with 10,000 baby octopi?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> So, the question now becomes: What do you do with 10,000 baby octopi?


A big seafood buffet? LOL, 10000 babies is quite a lot. Would be very cool to see.


----------



## ~Lynae (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it just me or is that a very strange scene in there? 
Its perplexing to see just one, but what's going on in that video is messed! 
I would absolutely LOVE to see the 10,000 little tiny octopi!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i wonder if the female has died yet
dont they die shortly after mating and laying eggs?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think so


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

no, it takes some time. she guards the eggs until they hatch. she has to keep the water flowing around the eggs, and rub them constantly so that algae doesnt grow on them. she doesnt eat, and basically wastes away from not eating, but she should have enough reserves in her until the eggs hatch


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, so do you think both octopi are both in the tank together now or have they separated her and the eggs? i couldnt really tell when i was there


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, that's a tough choice. Never have sex, or die quickly after.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

You could eat the baby octopi...
YouTube - The Ultimate Raw Fish

Warning: GRAPHIC.


----------



## timbit1985 (Aug 13, 2010)

wow. The vancouver aquarium actually had a problem with fish going missing. Octopi were sneaking out of their enclosures at night, getting into fish tanks eating them, and then going back to their own tank! They are smart little critters.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

um...did i just watch octiporn??
now i feel dirty...


----------

